# What is the best setting to print in color using Acrorip?



## wisnu0308 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have concerns about using color print AcroRIP

When the dominant image of light, then a lot of image detail is lost
but when the dominant image is dark (like images) then the prints went dark.

What is the best setting to print in color using Acrorip so that results can be printed as the original?

if you have to set icc profile, how do?

Please help me.

Many Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I've seen several posts like this in the last week or so.... I would check with the vendor or see if they could get you in contact with an "expert" user. The documentation should touch on how to calibrate and try to match input with output and how to adjust the source file. If you post the before and after here, you may get some clues from the helpfull users of other software, but you should start with the maker of the software and their tech support. After all, you paid for it.


----------



## wisnu0308 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been looking for with some keywords, but did not find a solution to my problem

Most of the discussion is about the white ink. While my problem here is about the color ink

Anyone can HELP?

RODNEY : how can I change the title?

Thanks


----------



## wisnu0308 (Dec 27, 2010)

still need help at here....


----------



## Fergal (Nov 10, 2011)

What printer are you using and what software are you using to design your pictures also what file type are you exporting them to before you open them in colour acrorip or are you just using pictures of the net and opening them in colour acrorip?


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

wisnu0308 said:


> still need help at here....


how is the luck?


----------

